# Boett Blanket



## Reform (2 June 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a Boett blanket.  Any views?


----------



## seche (2 June 2008)

Seriously Expensive!


----------



## JRT (2 June 2008)

Best thing I have ever bought.  I know they are expensive but in my opinion well worth the money.


----------



## BigRed (2 June 2008)

It is the ONLY thing that works for my horse.  Last year she was in a right state, even with the FAL silver nonsense Sweet itch rug.  She would be pacing up and down desperate to come into her stable and her chest and belly were a mess of sores and weeping skin.

With the Boett she is unmarked and happy to stay out in the field.  She does get a bit hot in it, but it is better than being eaten alive.


----------



## Ashgrove (2 June 2008)

I had one for my Shetland and he ripped it to shreds, he likes to stand IN the hedge, the branches ripped the rug within hours.


----------



## hussar (2 June 2008)

One came with my youngster. Horrible thing. It was ripped to shreds in days, he sweated up in it, the belly band thingy rolled up and exposed his tenderest bits, and it wasn't nearly deep enough despite being a bit long.

I got a Rambo Sweet-itch Hoody which is the best thing ever; now on my second - the first lasted almost 3 seasons.


----------



## spaniel (2 June 2008)

Excellent rugs.  

make sure you are accurate about the measurements and you should have no problems.  Put it on by the end of feb and keep it on until end of nov.  Once bitten you are up against it a bit but the Boett will prevent midge teeth getting to the horse in the first place.  

If you find them a little expensive try the  Pagony range  from www.Divoza.com


----------



## Cahill (2 June 2008)

i`ve bought a pagony from divorza.it was 80.00 including the bonnet.it`s really good.i can put my pon in at night now and remove it .(last year i had an ordinary fly sheet and used a mask and used loads of sprays but could not stable her cos she rubbed on the doorframe.)
have prob saved 80.00 on flyspray!!!!

oh,had to cut off a couple of the clips thingys and put them on in a bit different place for a perfect fit,took me 5 mins.

i recomend it


----------



## Honeypots (2 June 2008)

I have a severe sweet itcher. The Boett was a life saver for him BUT you MUST use your noggin with these things. They are NOT heavyweight tough rugs. They are fly rugs and if you want to preserve it you have to ensure there are no sharp objects, barbed wire, hedges, trees etc that your horse will rub on. Electric fencing is a must really. Also a lightwweight summer sheet over the top is a good idea too.
My boy is much better now since we relocated near the sea. I now can get away with a normal fly rug which is amazing considering before we moved I was considering PTS for him as he was so miserable..


----------



## sloulou (3 June 2008)

I bought a boett for the horse I had on loan last year and it made all the difference  
	
	
		
		
	


	





It lasted really well (although he isn't a rug destroyer and wasn't turned out with any!) and saved his mane and tail that was only just growing back when I got him that winter.

I also used Net-Tex itch stop salve complete which is fantastic stuff - I put that on his head/ forelock so he did have th head bit of the boett - just the body/ neck bit... if that makes sense


----------



## Natch (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a severe sweet itcher. The Boett was a life saver for him BUT you MUST use your noggin with these things. They are NOT heavyweight tough rugs. They are fly rugs and if you want to preserve it you have to ensure there are no sharp objects, barbed wire, hedges, trees etc that your horse will rub on. Electric fencing is a must really. Also a lightwweight summer sheet over the top is a good idea too.
My boy is much better now since we relocated near the sea. I now can get away with a normal fly rug which is amazing considering before we moved I was considering PTS for him as he was so miserable.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wot she said. I would recommend Boett to anyone, but you MUST have elec fencing, although it is worth pointing out that they are easily fixed and come with a bag fo spare bits for patches!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't go near the snuggy hoods ones with a barge pole.


----------



## saswain (3 June 2008)

They are excellent.   My have last 3 yrs so at £50 a year I think they are good value.  Last year I bought a rug from http://www.solva-icelandics.co.uk/sweet1.htm which is very similar to the Boett (the website explains this) but the belly pad is intergral rather than separate and it has elastic inserts which are good for big shouldered horses and allow more movement.  My horse has her's 24/7 except when ridden, groomed etc.  I also use the matching hood but only in the stable.  I have made this in to a fly mask design with velcro because it was hard to get on but it works well and stops my horse destroying her ears and face in the stable.


----------



## Reform (4 June 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.  Sounds like they're a good investment so I'm measuring up and going to order one.


----------

